
Show HN: Application Security Testing for Modern Engineering Teams - sevs
https://stackhawk.com
======
sevs
I’m one of the founders of StackHawk. We set out on a mission to build a
developer-centric application security tool. Today we are launching into GA
and we’d love for you to check us out.

Application security testing today largely does not serve today’s engineering
teams. Scanners test production applications and assume that a security team
is leading the scans. We’ve seen automation in CI/CD advance so many other
parts of software engineering, but application security has lagged. StackHawk
is a developer tool and puts AppSec into the hands of engineering teams.

Here are a few key highlights: \+ Best-in-Class Scanner. We’re built on the
open source ZAP project ([https://zaproxy.org](https://zaproxy.org)), the most
frequently used application security scanner out there. \+ Supports Modern
Tech. GraphQL, single page apps, REST APIs. You name it, we scan it. And we
make pipeline automation easy. \+ Built for Engineering Teams. Yaml config,
Docker based scanner, command line focus, engineering tooling integrations. We
build this for you.

Take a look at [https://stackhawk.com](https://stackhawk.com) or shoot us a
note at hello@stackhawk.com!

~~~
somidscr21
Any sort of pricing info would be really good to have on your page somewhere.

